
A $1000 Bitcoin flash crash down to $9130 on Coinbase/GDAX - giacaglia
https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/935954137904185346
======
NicoJuicy
It's not a crash btw. 4 days ago it was 8 k

------
nevi-me
Bitcoin might soon be valued at more than the entire world GDP.

It's so weird, I presume that other than people moving funds around illicitly,
people using BTC for utility right now might be low. Soon we'll mostly realise
that between expensive transaction costs (I hear it's now in the dollars in
fees) and the amount of time it takes to process a transaction, it would be of
little value to keep accepting Bitcoin at these prices.

I just feel bad for all the shops that accept BTC, because at the point where
everyone wants to convert to hard currency, the prices might fall like rain.

Though I'm in the financial sector, I don't like how we currently measure
market cap based on external value.

Just because some person bought my share at 246'675.60C, doesn't mean everyone
sees them collectively at that value.

Lastly, in a country where ma any people are getting scammed by forex trader
"this one secret" scams; I worry a lot when more and more people who don't
know much put a disproportionate amount of their money in BTC. It's legitimate
cryptocurrency, but its current prices are illegitimate.

------
ganeshkrishnan
No big firms to step in and buy based on fundamentals. There is no roof no
floor to this rally

------
democracy
Just a minor correction, you can't stop bitcoin! :)

